# GT clothing



## aldo1992 (Nov 25, 2006)

Does anyone know were you can purchase gt t-shirts(not cross country, road) cos' in england i am unable to find anything to do with gt clothing,

Cheers.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

aldo1992 said:


> Does anyone know were you can purchase gt t-shirts(not cross country, road) cos' in england i am unable to find anything to do with gt clothing,
> 
> Cheers.


Go to this link: http://www.gtbikes.com/mountain/index.php?b=moun&country=usa&brand=moun
and click on online store in the left column. This is one place you can get a few items. Maybe a link like this on your countries GT website.


----------

